# Mango ceviche’s



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

Fresh pomp and shrimp mango ceviche for tomorrow. I don’t like fresh onion or pepper but love it a day late so giving this a shot in the chamber sealer for tomorrow!


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

Looks awesome!!!


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

i'd sure like to try it. got a chamber sealer for Christmas and love it.


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

Well, I’ve never done it before but will be doing regularly now. There was none left and everyone that said “that’s nasty” ate two helpings.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

can you tell us the ingredients. same ole, same ole or something different?
jack


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

I haven’t brought out the pompano gear yet this year. Thanks for the motivation. That sounds like it’s worth trying.


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

jack2 said:


> can you tell us the ingredients. same ole, same ole or something different?
> jack


cant really remember, read a few recipes and just thru it together. It at least had mango, yellow bell, purple onions, jalapeño, lemon, lime, Roma tomatoes, cilantro, garlic, salt, pepper, shrimp, pompano and some other random stuff. It was out of this world for sure.


----------

